# Green Tea extract  vs. Green Tea



## klmclean (Sep 6, 2005)

I just starting drinking green tea because I've heard so many wonderful things about it. Does anyone know if green tea extract (capsule form) is just as good as drinking green tea? And also, is the decaffienated version just as good as the caffienated one 

Thanks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

You don't need all that caffeine, do you?

One of the bene's of drinking tea, is to get your
liquid intake...

IE- flush out your kidneys and such


----------



## klmclean (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You don't need all that caffeine, do you?
> 
> One of the bene's of drinking tea, is to get your
> liquid intake...
> ...


What about the decaf kind?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

No health difference, as far as I know - 

other tha the lowered Caffeine LVLs


----------



## klmclean (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No health difference, as far as I know -
> 
> other tha the lowered Caffeine LVLs


Do you think it's worth taking or not  If so, which would you take, the tea or the extract?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Do you think it's worth taking or not  If so, which would you take, the tea or the extract?


I like to drink tea...

I don't particulaly care for green tea, so I dink other types...

I do this insted of coffee @ work - 

There was rececntly another thread where we didcussed teas




Man - I think I must be on my period...  my fingers are sure fat today -


----------



## klmclean (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Man - I think I must be on my period... my fingers are sure fat today -


  Well, alrighty then   I'll check out the thread, how recent was it?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 6, 2005)

The difference between the tablets v's the actual tea depends on what you are taking it for. If you want ALL the benefits (metabolic and health) then the actual green tea is the best as it contains all the metabolically active ingredients.

If you just want the health benefits then decaf green tea is fine. But if you don't like to drink this then the capsules are ok too (although I don't believe that the capsules are as good as the real thing.)


----------



## klmclean (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma, very helpful as always


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## luke77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The difference between the tablets v's the actual tea depends on what you are taking it for. If you want ALL the benefits (metabolic and health) then the actual green tea is the best as it contains all the metabolically active ingredients.
> 
> If you just want the health benefits then decaf green tea is fine. But if you don't like to drink this then the capsules are ok too (although I don't believe that the capsules are as good as the real thing.)



Why aren't the capsules as good as the real thing? I've been taking capsules because I don't really like the taste very much and a lot of times it's inconvenient to get 1-2 cups of tea in a day...but I will switch to the real stuff if it's truly better. Is there anything in the tea besides caffiene that the capsules don't have?

Thanks, 

Luke


----------



## overthepond (Sep 8, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> Why aren't the capsules as good as the real thing? I've been taking capsules because I don't really like the taste very much and a lot of times it's inconvenient to get 1-2 cups of tea in a day...but I will switch to the real stuff if it's truly better. Is there anything in the tea besides caffiene that the capsules don't have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Luke



Studies have shown that drinking green tea can reduce your risk of cavities by up to as much as 70% versus brushing alone. This of course is due to the floride, which I doubt you get from a capsule. It has also been shown to help reduce cholesterol and is loaded with antioxidants. Oddly enough, though actual tea has more antioxidants, the capsules have been shown to obsorb better. 
http://my.webmd.com/content/article/98/104810.htmhttp://my.webmd.com/content/article/98/104810.htm


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> Why aren't the capsules as good as the real thing? I've been taking capsules because I don't really like the taste very much and a lot of times it's inconvenient to get 1-2 cups of tea in a day...but I will switch to the real stuff if it's truly better. Is there anything in the tea besides caffiene that the capsules don't have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Luke


If you are looking for the BENE's of green tea, but dislike the taste...

Try red tea...  I like this one...






Here is the company


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> Why aren't the capsules as good as the real thing? I've been taking capsules because I don't really like the taste very much and a lot of times it's inconvenient to get 1-2 cups of tea in a day...but I will switch to the real stuff if it's truly better. Is there anything in the tea besides caffiene that the capsules don't have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Luke



Green tea is very convenient if you take it like I have been. I eat the tea right out of the bag. I carry the tea bags around in my gym bag, so all I have to do is bust open the bag and eat it with water like a BC powder. Now that I am use to swallowing the contents of the tea bag, I have a convenient pick-me-up that is also healthy. BTW, I fucking hate all tea, so swallowing in one gulp is the only way I could take it, just incase you guys thought I was weird for trying it. Now all my buddies do it the same way.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

Lol, nice bro. I personally think that all people should start with a quality standardized extract such as Lean Green. Then, add in whatever else tea you drink, and for some occassional diuretic effects, a non-standardized green tea extract


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Sep 9, 2005)

Although the natural brewed green tea is better i figure, are diet green teas ok? Such as SoBe Lean.


----------

